# fading transfer



## Theory13 (Nov 9, 2007)

I used imprintables iron all paper. my question is, how long do you wait after printing the sheet with ink, to press the transfer? right after it comes out of the inkjet printer? wait 15 min? an hour? a day?

i have an epson r1800 printer, and i was currently using 'Jetflex Premium' to press onto a can coaster (mouse pad material). 

the image (printed in reverse), looked acceptable... (i printed it on the premium presentation paper matte setting)
but on the pad... it's all faded, and the colors look wrong.

thanks for any advice.


----------



## Theory13 (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone else have fading on white mouse pad material?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Theory13 said:


> anyone else have fading on white mouse pad material?


Fading??? fading occurs when ink is subject to light. Ink can get "washed out" but you are not washing the mouse pads? Or is it that it is not printing properly. when printing anything I use text/photo mode not best photo.. need more info..


----------



## Theory13 (Nov 9, 2007)

hey Lou, thanks for the responce. 
maybe fading is the wrong word?? -- i print onto the transfer paper and it looks great, the colors are rich.... but after pressing it onto the coaster/mouse pad material, it looses all of the contrast in the image. i'll try to take a picture and show you the difference.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I've had a similar experience with inkjet transfers. I would classify it as a matte type finish. The colors weren't vibrant. When I used the same material with dye sub I got a lot better result. The material I used was an 1/8" thick mousepad, bought it from Coastal under their inkjet transfer blanks, but think the top is still polyester. 

The problem could've been the transfer paper or the ink, but I didn't invest time or material to experiment. When I got my sublimation setup I decided to give it a shot just to see how well it'd work, worked well, so I just use it for that product now.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

The problem is you do not understand that applying to different substrate you will get different results. Just the way it is.. If you did a glossy photo and expect the same thing on a shirt you are kidding yourself. The process is in the substrate not the paper you are using.


----------



## Theory13 (Nov 9, 2007)

badalou said:


> The problem is you do not understand that applying to different substrate you will get different results.


hey Lou,
i can understand that. i just can't understand why anyone would want a product that looks this bad.
therefore i thought i'd ask what results others here on the forum are getting on mouse pads. (isn't that the point of these forums? 
to me... this isn't exceptable. (and it's even worse in person.... there is a ton of yellow in it.)


----------



## brbpro (May 13, 2008)

Are you useng the correct time & temp for mouse pads?
What software are you using?


----------



## Theory13 (Nov 9, 2007)

hi there brbpro.
i was following the directions for Jetflex Premium. (375-400 F, 25-30 sec, medium pressure) i was about 390, running 30 sec. @ medium pressure. 

is there a different setting for mouse pads? i just figured it would be the same settings as t-shirts.

i've done shirts that came out fine.... i've just never experienced this color change before in my short pressing career.

i am using photoshop, but i don't believe it's a software issue as the printed transfer looks (mirrored/before pressing) exactly as i'd like it to look on the pad material.

thanks for any advice you can share. cheers!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

I use JPSS with Epson Duarbrite inks. I have always set my ink settings as follows:
C +5
M +5
Y -15
K- n/c
Press @ 375 for 30 sec (useing teflon shhet to help keep pad from curling so bad

This cuts the yellow way down. Prints on mouse pads or tees have a matte look but other than that they look good.


----------



## Theory13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Colorfast said:


> This cuts the yellow way down.


ahhhhh!! so mouse pads do print yellow!! 
awesome! thanks Colorfast, i'll give that a try.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are some pictures I did toay in preperation for a new video. The video show the actual printing. It will be up in a few days. But here is the finished product. 

JPSS 375/30 seconds. med-heavy pressure.
Tee 100% coton 6.1 
Mouse pad, white top.. I used a c88+ and durabrite inks with no color adjustemnt and printed in text/photo mode


----------



## brbpro (May 13, 2008)

Those sound about right. I 'm Photoshop also for custom photos, my settings are 45sec,400temp, medium presure My driver software is Multirip 4800 easy dyesub but for my 1280 I use powerdriver IQ the only time I had faded images was incorrect temps and times. Not sure about your machine. Check your ink supplers web site they should have an answer


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Theory13 said:


> ahhhhh!! so mouse pads do print yellow!!
> awesome! thanks Colorfast, i'll give that a try.


As you can see there is no yellow on my mouse pads and I made no adjustment in color on my printer. Lou


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't do a lot of printed transfers, but I have followed the same process as Lou and have never had the yellowing on mouse pads or shirts. .... JB


----------

